# Buckboard Bacon



## polymer (Jan 26, 2013)

This was my first attempt at Buckboard bacon, and it turned out GREAT!  I kept seeing everyone else post in this thread about it and decided it was time to give it a whirl.  I bought a box of Hi Mountain cure at the local Bass Pro and half a Boston butt at the local grocer (found one without a bone so I wouldn't have to worry about that).  Brought it home, rubbed it down, and it looked like this:













IMG_1891.JPG



__ polymer
__ Jan 26, 2013






Into the fridge it went for 12 days.  I turned it every 3-4 days.  I tried to follow Hi Mountain's instructions as closely as possible.  If anyone knows of any tips or tricks beyond the included instructions I would be curious to hear them. 

I had originally planned to smoke it on Saturday (day 13), but a pending ice storm heading for the area on Friday moved my plans up a day.  I took the pork out of the fridge, poured off the liquid (I was surprised how much liquid came out of that 3# piece of meat), and soaked it in water for about an hour and a half.  Took it out of the water, rinsed it well, patted it dry, and set in on my Bradley rack over a cake pan for another hour and a half while I got the smoker heated up.













DSCN5357.JPG



__ polymer
__ Jan 26, 2013






Above, it is patted dry and about to go onto the smoker rack.

I must confess that I started the bacon in the oven at 170oF for 35 minutes instead of the smoker at 150oF as directed.  The reason for using the oven is that I have only had this Bradley smoker for about a month, and it is not digital.  I just haven't zeroed in on my temps yet, and I didn't feel comfortable trying to hit 2 temps in a single smoking process.

Once the meat had heated in the oven for 35 minutes, I moved it to the 200oF smoker with the apple wood smoke already flowing.  I used my Maverick wireless meat probe to monitor internal temp until it reached 140oF.  At that point, I shut off the smoker and smoke generator, closed the damper on top to about 1/3 open, and let it set for 1 hour.  During that time, my internal temp climbed for a while, peaking at 145oF, and then cooled to 128oF by the time the hour was up.

I pulled it from the smoker and set it on the stove top for a few minutes while I set up the meat slicer.













DSCN5365.JPG



__ polymer
__ Jan 26, 2013






Here is a look at the center during slicing.













DSCN5369.JPG



__ polymer
__ Jan 26, 2013






Here is a pic of the finished, sliced product ready for the frying pan













DSCN5376.JPG



__ polymer
__ Jan 26, 2013






And finally, a pic of the fried bacon ready to eat.  The flavor seemed to be between country ham and bacon.  It had the smoky goodness of bacon with the saltiness of country ham.  Perhaps I used too much cure or didn't soak long enough.  Don't get me wrong, I am not complaining at all!  This stuff is amazing!  I am heading to the store this evening to get another Boston butt (or 2) so I can start the process over again and have fresh bacon in another 2 weeks.













DSCN5382.JPG



__ polymer
__ Jan 26, 2013






Thanks for checking out my rambling post.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice job on the BBB Polymer!

I used the same cure but cold smoked and got about the same results.

Good job.

Bill


----------



## smoking b (Jan 26, 2013)

Bacon looks really good man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    You asked for any tips - I would suggest cold smoking your next batch & see how you like it. I cold smoke all my bacon. It gets a better flavor that way. Hot smoking can change the texture & consistency of the fat. I am a firm believer that bacon only needs cooked once - right before I eat it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   There are plenty of others who agree that cold smoking is the way to go as well. You can also get a much better smoke flavor when cold smoking as the meat doesn't "harden"  the way it does when hot smoking.

Well those are my thoughts on the matter for whatever they're worth. Good luck with your next batch however you decide to make it


----------



## themule69 (Jan 26, 2013)

i am a cold smoke guy your bacon. since i like to play with my meat
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. i rub and flip it every day. then cold smoke 1 full AMNPS with pitmaster blend. then again another half the next day. let it rest in the fridge for a couple of days before slicing.  since i'm poor folk i use TC and my rub for a cure.













bbb 7.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 26, 2013


















bbb 11.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 26, 2013






happy smoken.

david


----------



## smoking b (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *themule69*
> 
> i am a cold smoke guy your bacon. since i like to play with my meat
> 
> ...


Bacon looks good David  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     What is TC?


----------



## polymer (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the great feedback!  I will try cold smoking the bacon next go round and compare results.  That is what is so great about this forum, everyone is so eager to help everyone else achieve the best results possible.  You folks rock!!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 26, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Bacon looks good David
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TC is tender quick. it is a cure made by mortons. you can use it for dry or brine curing. i have gone both ways with it. i prefer brine curing.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## smoking b (Jan 26, 2013)

themule69 said:


> TC is tender quick. it is a cure made by mortons. you can use it for dry or brine curing. i have gone both ways with it. i prefer brine curing.
> 
> happy smoken.
> 
> david


Oh ok - I know what Tender Quick is just never saw it as TC. It has been abbreviated as TQ everywhere else I have ever seen it so I was unsure  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Thanks!


----------



## gwest77 (Apr 21, 2013)

Smoking B,

  What temp do you use to cold smoke. I've been wanting to make some BBB but I'm preety new to all this.


----------

